# Should I leave a light on?



## KaraRobinson (Oct 17, 2011)

My hedgehog's cage is in the laundry room. He's almost always awake when we're asleep, so the light's usually off. I figured that was okay because he's nocturnal, but I don't really know. Should I leave it on for him?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope! Keep the light off.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgies need light daily to help keep their internal schedules in order. Light is needed for 12-14 hours a day and this should be consistent and start and end the same time every day, like say 7am turn lite on and at 8pm turn light off.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Like Larry said, hedgehogs *need* light. Nocturnal just means they're active at night, not that they don't require light to function. Without light, they'll have no idea when it's day or night and will mess up their circadian rhythm which can lead to all sorts or problems. If it was always light or always dark out, how would you feel? Would you be able to easily sleep or tell when you should or shouldn't be up without a clock?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought she was talking about at night. If the light's left on during the night, he's not going to know to get active.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Christemo said:


> I thought she was talking about at night. quote]
> That's what I thought too  just added the lighting info to be safe.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Er, yes, you're right. Night was mentioned. Light on during day. Off at night.


----------

